# How many coffeemakers can you count?



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi, I have finally managed to finish my home setup for making coffee, aiming for quality and small footprint. The tray is 44 x 36 cm.

How many different ways of making coffee can you identify?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Five..... make that six.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Five..... make that six.


still one missing..don't look at my signature


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

It's a trick question, the answer is always 1 more than you need









John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Does instant count ?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Does instant count ?


Having just finished roasting some leftover Brasilian Santos in the Nuvo, the answer is no :-D


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

How's are you finding the m68? Loving the look of it!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Moka pot hiding behind the Feld!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

profondoblu said:


> How's are you finding the m68? Loving the look of it!


Very sturdy, fluffy grinds, some retention due to static - around 1 g, easy to dial in and great for drip and other methods too..hard to find an issue with it 

Grinding does require some effort though


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

A feldgrind is my only grinder for brewed and espresso!

I'll have to take a look at one of these, don't really have the kitchen space for a massive electric grinder!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

deleted - double post


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

profondoblu said:


> A feldgrind is my only grinder for brewed and espresso!
> 
> I'll have to take a look at one of these, don't really have the kitchen space for a massive electric grinder!


Feldgrind is pretty good I have to say, but the M68 is worth its price IMO

I had one of the most delicious syphon so far yesterday


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Hi, I have finally managed to finish my home setup for making coffee, aiming for quality and small footprint. The tray is 44 x 36 cm.
> 
> How many different ways of making coffee can you identify?


Nice,

You can never have too many options, I'm sure my bug will spread to other methods of coffee consumption!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

johnealey said:


> It's a trick question, the answer is always 1 more than you need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am *sure* you meant 1 *less* than you need!!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

here is my current espresso setup..very happy with it


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Looking at your post, I realise that there is another world of coffee that I know nothing about....


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Stanic said:


> here is my current espresso setup..very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 30324


Is that an espresso forge?

I want(ed) one. I missed the boat on this one... Now no longer sold


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> Is that an espresso forge?
> 
> I want(ed) one. I missed the boat on this one... Now no longer sold


No, it's the





 PG Air...a really nice piece of kit, easy to use and clean, robust and portable.

I've got it second hand here on the forum


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Stanic said:


> No, it's the


Thanks 

I'll look into it!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It's disadvantage is that you need a pump to charge the air cylinder - I use a shock floor pump now which is effective but looks a bit weird in the kitchen lol. The other version is HC - there is a hand crank, with which you create the pressure. They are relatively expensive new, but you get all the convenience of pressure profiling and pretty accurate temp control with a bit of training. It allows you to brew every espresso as needed based on roast level and bean type. I use 54 mm single, double and triple IMS baskets with it.

Another video


----------

